# LFTS NOV 3rd



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Time to hit the spot I have been saving. Good luck everyone!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's do this


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Turned 32 today, and sitting in a treestand and getting paid for it! I won't be back in office until tuesday. I am blessed in many areas of my life and God is so good to me!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ve killed 3 deer on 11/3 in the past. Just got in the stand. Mentally preparing myself for any all day sit.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

farmlegend said:


> Expecting an epic hunt, I got an early start.
> 
> View from the stand:
> View attachment 278889


Hey! I was here first.
View attachment 278895


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Out in the box blind,day off from work. Boat is hooked and ready to go when I finish the hunt this morning


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down, Saginaw County. First morning hunt of the year . Hoping it changes my luck because I haven’t seen a deer yet this session. (Yes, u read that right).

Not sure why I keep checking Accuweather for anything. They said, and still say very minimal breeze, I’m darn near blowing off my tree. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## redneckengineer (Jan 17, 2010)

South edge of a Lapeer county cornfield with a nw wind...big boys should start arriving!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Where's DEADGOOSE I want my morning comedy 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BeaverCreek (Oct 20, 2014)

won’t be long and we’ll have some shooting light here in Oscoda county. Got a real good feeling about today. Good luck all.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh yeah! Just got cut loose from work cuz some jobs were cancelled so I volunteered to take the day off. I'm 1 hour 45 minutes from my hunting grounds going to grab a quick shower and get in the stand for the rest of the day.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Perched in one of my favorite trees hoping one of the main frame 9s or 10 makes his way down a scrape line to me. Sitting until 10ish then have to get some work done around the house. Out in eastern Isabella. Good luck all!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

J D said:


> Where's DEADGOOSE I want my morning comedy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I fear he forgot his flashlight again... and that bear..


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Good luck all, won't be out til afternoon after I get out of work which is way overrated anyway


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

NW wind has me out in the swamp in Jackson co.


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

25ft up in wexford county.. not a good wind for this spot but never know.. good luck n shoot straight..


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Settled in for about 45 min. look like a good day. Good luck to all that make it out today!!!!


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Had a bob cat screaming real close as I walked to my stand this morning. Pucker factor just went up.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

GAME ON, SHOOTING LIGHT !!!!!
Flight


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

26’ up in Lenawee co, today should be a good day.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Turkey just gobbled 100 yards out. 

I just so happen to possess a tag.


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hoping something big wants to cross between these 2 ponds. All ready saw one 1.5 yr old and a decent 2.5yr old 8pt


----------



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 278900


that's a nice looking shot... thanks for posting... good luck... i am teaching today and not liking it!!!!


----------



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

Shoot straight ******* engineer... please post early and often... i can't be there... i will have my students follow your hunt this morning... if nothing happens... make something up for them


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Shooter on a mission heading north


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> Turkey just gobbled 100 yards out.
> 
> I just so happen to possess a tag.


Lots of gobbling here also.


----------



## Paigen88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Live from the blind as of 7:30. Had a chipmunk that sounded like a damn deer just scare the crap out of me. Came right under the side wall.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> Expecting an epic hunt, I got an early start.
> 
> View from the stand:
> View attachment 278889


LEGEND......wrong picture!!!

Is that Shelly?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Woke up thought about going but was hungover and disheartened.

Went to the hospital yesterday to see the baby. Niece's bil is there, he owns a piece a half mile down. Says "ya see my buck" shows me a pic. I'm thinking THATS MY BUCK!!!! I just nodded as a hospital room ain't the place to start an argument. I had buck multiple times on cam last year and was sure he would come home eventually.

So I went to the liquor store grabbed a fifth of quality Heaven Hill wiskey pounded shots until gone sulking.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had let half rack walk through if it had both sides it wouldn't have been so luck the side that was there was we'll beyond its ears 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

motdean said:


> Headed out with a buddy from work in just a few.
> 
> Pulled my cards earlier this week and had a nice 8 come through about 20 minutes after I left my stand on Sunday.... Man, I love this sport!
> 
> Hopefully you will see a pic of one of our tags hanging on him in a few hours.


Look who's trying to get promoted, good for you dean...Are you guys in a double seater ladder stand


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Decoyed in a little guy


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

First sit on the family property and I’ve had to chase off a trespasser. He come into the clearing and saw me then turned and made a bee line for the fence line he just crossed to come over on to our property. Chased him down and give him his first and only warning. No longer have high hopes for this morning. Back in the stand steaming....


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

jr28schalm said:


> Look who's trying to get promoted, good for you dean...Are you guys in a double seater ladder stand


Dude, I don’t want to make head janitor. The messes are just bigger....


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

In the tree in Benzie, first time in this stand this year. Prepared for an all day sit if things go that way. In a good transition zone on the edge of bedding. One doe so far at first light.


----------



## baldbiker (Apr 21, 2013)

out in saline got head down doe decoy out hope something nice comes by


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

motdean said:


> Dude, I don’t want to make head janitor. The messes are just bigger....


Mind if I call you Mr clean from now on..lol


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a live decoy in front of me now

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Just missed an opportunity at the biggest buck I've seen in Michigan. Came in just after 8 at just over 20 yards. When I drew back my peep twisted. I let down, adjusted in the wrong direction (Not thinking in the heat of the moment), drew back again and saw it was still twisted. At that point the gig was up.

Boy I love hunting but this feeling sucks.


----------



## arkeesli (May 17, 2012)

Seen the regular mom and yearling this morning. That's it so far. Still early.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Deer #10, 11 an 12 are feeding past me right now. All baldies other than the 7 pt at first light. I am puzzled where all the bucks are at.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Just turned the phone on.

Check 1,2
Check 1,2

Hopefully I'll be able to drop the mic today...


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Make that #13 & 14


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Knock them down guys. I'm headed out this afternoon for only my second hunt of the year. I saw a nice one on the side of the road on the way to work this morning. His neck was swelled up like a sausage.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Bucky81 (Jan 13, 2012)

First sit in 2 weeks. Had a doe come by a little after 8. Nothing since.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

5333 said:


> Make that #13 & 14


No fair hunting the freeway at rush hour.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Buck#2


----------



## JustinB60 (Feb 22, 2016)

Checking in from Oakland county public land. Things didn't go smoothly this AM and wasn't able to make it up into my climber until right at first light. Nothing so far...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

outdoorsmi. said:


> What type our brand decoy do you use? Been thinking of getting one and trying it out.


Can't remember bought it at Dicks


----------



## AbstractFish (Sep 18, 2017)

redneckengineer said:


> Small 6 passed...kinda slow so far...


A little vocab while hunting? Try to define crepuscular and vomeronasal organ. Thumbteacher knows what they mean.


----------



## MonkeyInACage (Sep 18, 2017)

*Thumbteacher's lesson from his favorite student:
 Define Photoperiodism:*
*Photo-period-ism: the response of an organism to seasonal changes in day length.*
*i.e. Does coming into estrus *


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

marco said:


> Posen. Saw 3 big boys running doe hard in neighborhoods field. 2 6pt here pushing doe. Beautiful morning


Love Posen. Can you ship me down some kielbasa? Good luck.


----------



## Michael Tilger (Sep 18, 2017)

@redneckengineer 
Thumbteacher sent me on a request to test your knowledge of deer. What is the Flehmen response?


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

4 bucks. Of course the 2 - 1.5 yr olds walked right under me. They were cruising early. Not so much now


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Have seen 11 does and fawns with nothing chasing 
The buck I passed did freshen up a scrape 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paigen88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just had 3 does walk through. Wind has really picked up here in Kawkawlin. Not a good wind for me either.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> All quiet here in Hillsdale


Stay off the trail Bucksnbows stunk up, use his sloppiness to your advantage.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

SIL dropped a doe. Looks like surf and turf for dinner as he brought some walleye with him also.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

First sit of the year in this stand. Saw a shooter bumping some does at 815. Just shot a doe at 10 yds. Think I saw it go down. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Smoked a big 6!!!!awesome morning!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

One very small doe, thats it


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Little bit of ground shrinkage but I’m happy with him. 5th buck of the morning. Saw a buck fight and lots of chasing. Couldn’t ask for a better hunt.


----------



## arkeesli (May 17, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 278929
> Little bit of ground shrinkage but I’m happy with him. 5th buck of the morning. Saw a buck fight and lots of chasing. Couldn’t ask for a better hunt.


Great buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Michael Tilger said:


> @redneckengineer
> Thumbteacher sent me on a request to test your knowledge of deer. What is the Flehmen response?


Lip curl.


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

Slow morning in wexford.. beautiful morning but nothing movin..


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Just let an arrow go on what will be my first buck with a bow, and second ever with a bow. Heard a crash, giving him at least an hour, shot was 8 yards slightly quartering away. He’s not my biggest by any means, but I’m still shaking lol


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had a 4pt move through 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Woke up thought about going but was hungover and disheartened.
> 
> Went to the hospital yesterday to see the baby. Niece's bil is there, he owns a piece a half mile down. Says "ya see my buck" shows me a pic. I'm thinking THATS MY BUCK!!!! I just nodded as a hospital room ain't the place to start an argument. I had buck multiple times on cam last year and was sure he would come home eventually.
> 
> So I went to the liquor store grabbed a fifth of quality Heaven Hill wiskey pounded shots until gone sulking.


Heaven Hill will give you a good hangover! LOL!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Sewey said:


> Just let an arrow go on what will be my first buck with a bow, and second ever with a bow. Heard a crash, giving him at least an hour, shot was 8 yards slightly quartering away. He’s not my biggest by any means, but I’m still shaking lol


Awesome! Congrats


----------



## jmeddy (Sep 30, 2012)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 278929
> Little bit of ground shrinkage but I’m happy with him. 5th buck of the morning. Saw a buck fight and lots of chasing. Couldn’t ask for a better hunt.


He eat!!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 278929
> Little bit of ground shrinkage but I’m happy with him. 5th buck of the morning. Saw a buck fight and lots of chasing. Couldn’t ask for a better hunt.


Nice!!


----------



## arkeesli (May 17, 2012)

Good luck Sewey


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

JustinB60 said:


> Checking in from Oakland county public land. *Things didn't go smoothly this AM* and wasn't able to make it up into my climber until right at first light. Nothing so far...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Muskegonbow said:


> Little bit of ground shrinkage but I’m happy with him. 5th buck of the morning. Saw a buck fight and lots of chasing. Couldn’t ask for a better hunt.


I love big 6 points. Awesome buck.


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Sewey said:


> Just let an arrow go on what will be my first buck with a bow, and second ever with a bow. Heard a crash, giving him at least an hour, shot was 8 yards slightly quartering away. He’s not my biggest by any means, but I’m still shaking lol


Quite the morning for ya!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Locked and Nocked said:


> Just missed an opportunity at the biggest buck I've seen in Michigan. Came in just after 8 at just over 20 yards. When I drew back my peep twisted. I let down, adjusted in the wrong direction (Not thinking in the heat of the moment), drew back again and saw it was still twisted. At that point the gig was up.
> 
> Boy I love hunting but this feeling sucks.


----------



## Ruthunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Back at it in Ingham county. Ground blind with my oldest daughter. Wind in our face. Buck in the shooting lane. Little 3 point.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Been settled in my stand since about 3:30. Neighbor stopped by just before I headed out to the stand and told me he’s been seeing some nice ones all week just hasn’t been able to connect. Hoping one of the nice ones comes by tonight.


----------



## Fredieland (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in Gladwin Co. What a nice day to be in the woods. Hoping a big boy shows up.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

4 more doe milled thru. No bucks yet. Feels like its gonna be a good night!!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

3 does just moved through and about 5 toms are out enjoying the beautiful Friday! Life is good!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Beautiful night, hopefully the buck cooperates


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another 11 point


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

stickman1978 said:


> Another 11 point


There will be many people doing a double take on your pic...lol


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

First two of the evening


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Been back in the same stand I had all of the action at this morning for a hour and a half. Nothing so far. Unfortunately the neighbor has been target shooting for the last 45 minutes. Hopes aren't too high but you never know...


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Been up since 2:30 lots of squirrels...winds a little sketchy and swirly for this stand but neighbors were causing a racket close to my rut stand so I went a little deeper in...finger crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Out In Kent Co. for only my second sit of the year. I’ve been in my stand nearly 37 minutes and haven’t killed a buck. This sucks.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Continuation from this morning all small bucks.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just had a small 7 pt come grunting within 10 yards bird doging a doe that came through 2 minutes before.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Good lord my daughter can't get home from basketball practice soon enough she'll be home at 5 then mad dash to the blind 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redranger (May 20, 2012)

Arenac County. Slow afternoon so far.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Dangit! Left my bow holder in the truck, guess I have to bear doing it the old way. Thank God I have a QAD rest and don't have to worry about the arrow falling off...if I was DEDGOOSE, I would have packed up and went home! Haha


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Just started cutting corn next to my property. I have never been in stand when the corn was coming down this close. Do I bother doing any calling or just shut my pie hole and hang on?????


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

And she's still not here practice must have run late so I'll wait for her I promised ugg

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Just watched a dandy chase a doe about 100 yards to my south. Come on baby lead him to me!!!


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

In main stand in state land swamp west of Chelsea since 4. Gorgeous evening and good wind. Nothing yet....but come Magic Hour. Saw couple bucks and does from here last wk, hope for repeat.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Northerner said:


> Just started cutting corn next to my property. I have never been in stand when the corn was coming down this close. Do I bother doing any calling or just shut my pie hole and hang on?????


I’d just sit and keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Been on stand since 2 in Clinton County. Bumped a doe while aimlessly meandering this new property. Havent seen anything else. Nice night. Hopefully a big dumb one comes strolling by.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got out of work and out behind the house..my dad bought me a new tripod tree stand for my birthday


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

In tree with my 10 year old son.... fingers crossed!!! Oceana county public!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Half dozen coyote traps out and a couple grain bins surrounded with **** traps. 
Back in the deer woods for the evening. 
Solo hunt tonight so I'm in a new spot in cass co. Definitely squirrels here


----------



## YMInotfishing13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Still surrounded by standing corn.. just waiting for anyone to cut through the woods searching for a girlfriend..


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

J D said:


> And she's still not here practice must have run late so I'll wait for her I promised ugg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


We're in good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats to all successful hunters. 

I got yesterday’s buck up on the scale today. It weighed in at a touch over 180#. My biggest, I liked this pic with the bladed 6 sitting. 

Makes the hunter look bigger. lol


----------



## finahol (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothin but fawns today so far. Guess mom and dad went to a different party.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

plugger said:


> Today's the kind of day that makes deer hunting!
> View attachment 278993


Yeah unless you flub one up


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

One big doe so far


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Let’s get this party started. 
Buckeye perch!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Northerner said:


> Just started cutting corn next to my property. I have never been in stand when the corn was coming down this close. Do I bother doing any calling or just shut my pie hole and hang on?????


Get ready to rock and shoot straight, it can happen fast, seems they like to squirt out the ends a lot !!
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Get ready to rock and shoot straight, it can happen fast, seems they like to squirt out the ends a lot !!
> Flight


I’m not entirely convinced you’re talking about deer hunting lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

2 does 2 BB that I’ve been seeing daily strong chance that’s it for the night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> 2 does 2 BB that I’ve been seeing daily strong chance that’s it for the night
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still early it's that time of year things can change in a moment 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Back in my shack for the first time this year behind the house. Had to rebuild after we lost 25 trees in July and one landed on this shack. Have my daughter with me trying to get her first buck.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Buck just cruised through. Not a great look at him but not one to shoot tonight.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

d_rek said:


> I’m not entirely convinced you’re talking about deer hunting lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shame on you !
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Off the back porch of the in laws...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Stick Slingur said:


> Congrats to all successful hunters.
> 
> I got yesterday’s buck up on the scale today. It weighed in at a touch over 180#. My biggest, I liked this pic with the bladed 6 sitting.
> 
> Makes the hunter look bigger. lol


Love the picture


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

thill said:


> Just watched a dandy chase a doe about 100 yards to my south. Come on baby lead him to me!!!


Do the helicopter! Bitches love the helicopter, she'll come running!!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Shooter about 150 away but went the wrong way


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Get ready to rock and shoot straight, it can happen fast, seems they like to squirt out the ends a lot !!
> Flight


I think we got a tresspasser for you in the cam forum


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Watching airplanes on final into DTW from my stand
Starting to think they are full rut with how many are moving tonight lol

No deer yet


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

On my way home about 6. I saw 4 shooters in the 4 fields before my house. Practically ran to the stand right behind my house.


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Man check out that moon! Looks like a sunrise! First pic with no flash 2nd with


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Saw 2 does, great night to be in the woods


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another night in the field.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Just let one fly at the silhouette of what I think was a buck grunting. Sounded like I hit him .... or her ... at least I think it was a deer anyway.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Live from my basement. I think this doe thinks my bow targets sexy it really turns her on....


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Probably should have added a JK to my last post.
It was killing me not being put there tonight!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

cdacker said:


> Probably should have added a JK to my last post.
> It was killing me not being put there tonight!


Thank goodness because I was about to let obscenitys fly. Lol


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Any minute now... lol. Looked like a great night. Marching band state finals tomorrow and then I can hit the woods again.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

At the base of my tree waiting on my brother. Saw a total of 8 does and 5 bucks. Had an 8 and a small 7 well within range, all the others were safe. Beautiful night to be out!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing tonight. Seemed to have more action last week. Wonder if the full moon has anything to do with it?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

On Target said:


> Nothing tonight. Seemed to have more action last week. Wonder if the full moon has anything to do with it?


That might. Some bucks are locked down with does doing some breeding, saw that yesterday. We can call it the lull during the rut. Worry not though, the next woods over from you could have been on fire and tomorrow it could be your turn.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

1 fawn and a bunch of squirrels.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

2 bb,s one goofy spike and a small racked buck,not sure where all the ladies are?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Ooooh. Tough luck. That looks like a nice one. But, there's one bigger you say? Good spot!


Yeah their both 8's. The other 1 is not as wide but has alot more tine length. Hadn't seen either on cam since early Sept, & there they both were today. Go figure. Next North wind can't come soon enough!!! & Nice job on your shooting today.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

My buddy got a doe tonight, so two for the day. Mine went 127 dressed.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I need to get a scale. I have never weighed any of my deer but now I am wondering what they would have weighed. Lol

Any ideas on a good one that isn't super expensive? I have NO idea what they cost anyway.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Menards has a dial one.
550#
Less than $18

If you get a specific deer one, it will do the same thing and cost more


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/we...TnV8rTIx613VzFijtUILpxiga4swS6rQaAtelEALw_wcB


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Something about a deep guttural
grunt in the dark under a full moon that will make the hair stand up on the back of your neck. 
Was trapped in stand by 6 doe that fed heavily in the plot till after dark when a mature beast showed up 30 yards out. All I could make out was the dark figures as they ran off in every direction.
I could watch these animals for ever.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> That might. Some bucks are locked down with does doing some breeding, saw that yesterday. We can call it the lull during the rut. Worry not though, the next woods over from you could have been on fire and tomorrow it could be your turn.


Lockdown? SMH. It's called pre-rut........ no way it's that point in the game.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Philhb42 said:


> Lockdown? SMH. It's called pre-rut........ no way it's that point in the game.


That comment was in sarcasm, hence why I said the next woods over could be on fire. However, There is breeding going on and when a buck and doe are breeding that is pretty much the definition of lock down. When that doe is ready to breed, that buck is locked on to her. It just isn't happening on a large scale yet.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Double d's said:


> Something about a deep guttural
> grunt in the dark under a full moon that will make the hair stand up on the back of your neck.
> Was trapped in stand by 6 doe that fed heavily in the plot till after dark when a mature beast showed up 30 yards out. All I could make out was the dark figures as they ran off in every direction.
> I could watch these animals for ever.


You would like reading Archibald Rutlage' s writings of watching deer in the dark. ( Elsewhere too.)" they seem to me stranger,wilder,more dreamlike...a shape of the moonlight"....( poorly quoted.)
https://books.google.com/books?id=h...ved=0ahUKEwiE4-XPhaTXAhUI7IMKHZMhBU4Q6AEIUTAN


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> That comment was in sarcasm, hence why I said the next woods over could be on fire. However, There is breeding going on and when a buck and doe are breeding that is pretty much the definition of lock down. When that doe is ready to breed, that buck is locked on to her. It just isn't happening on a large scale yet.


I seen this on the 31st with a mature 10 point.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

50 yds!









Lucky me on a marginal hit!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

little late with my post. pulled my card mid day yesterday and had this guy show up.








didnt have any plans to hunt the afternoon but the neighbor called and said the corn was coming down so i got the kids from school early so i could get home in time to hunt. headed back to a stand i havent hunted yet this year close to where my cam was. about 545 i see a shooter in the hay field 150 yards out. tipped the can 3 times and grunted twice and he came in on a string. 15 yard shot and went 50 yards.


----------



## ReelRetired (May 18, 2011)

Great deer. Sounds like you need to have the neighbor over for a venison dinner!


----------



## Dave Fletcher (Nov 22, 2016)

Fool'em said:


> I'm so excited I can't sleep so I'm loading up the truck and hanging in the shop. 0600 my 12yr old huntin partner and I will depart for the ridge top stand the Bucks like to cruise this time of year. It's my daughters first rut hunt. Weather and wind is cooperating for my best stand so I sprang her from school and took vacation. I'm ready to go now!
> Good luck all


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Waif said:


> You would like reading Archibald Rutlage' s writings of watching deer in the dark. ( Elsewhere too.)" they seem to me stranger,wilder,more dreamlike...a shape of the moonlight"....( poorly quoted.)
> https://books.google.com/books?id=h...ved=0ahUKEwiE4-XPhaTXAhUI7IMKHZMhBU4Q6AEIUTAN


Thanks for the link Waif, started reading online but stopped and going to order a copy for deer camp. Great read so far, looking forward to my copy.


----------

